

Hello, Printer (now with instructions to build your own) - lucaspiller
http://gofreerange.com/hello-printer

======
lazyatom
Instructions to build your own are at
[https://github.com/freerange/printer/wiki/Making-your-own-
pr...](https://github.com/freerange/printer/wiki/Making-your-own-printer)
along with a load more information about the distributed architecture of the
system. It's very easy to build a content service for yourself, and anyone
else with a connected printer!

------
molsongolden
This looks like a fun project and the thermal paper is nice and cheap. Sent
over a drawing this morning!

~~~
lazyatom
What did you draw? Let me know and I'll find it and send you a picture :)

~~~
molsongolden
This guy! Haha, pretty cool.

<http://i.imgur.com/0g2Sl.jpg>

